# MD75 on Frontier



## JSutter101

After searching high and low for a plow, good ole Craigslist came through. A local guy just traded in his 2012 1500 GMC and didn't trade the plow. I picked it up for $1500 complete.

I just needed the truck mount and headlight adapter to fit my truck. I did the install myself.




We've gotten plenty of snow lately and it has worked well. My back is thanking me big time. I have 400 lbs of sand in the bed, the truck feels fine with all the added weight.


----------



## JSutter101




----------



## djr623

Wow, that's nice! Any complaints with the snow dogg?


----------



## JSutter101

The mount is huge and hangs down but that is partly my fault since my truck is lifted. I had to use the lowest holes to get the mount at the correct height. Not a big deal and I will take it off the truck in the spring.

The controller is too large and makes it cumbersome to shift into reverse while holding it. I have to press a shifter button to get into reverse. Probably not a big deal with a column shifter or a gated shifter.

As for how it performs, its great. I looked it over top to bottom, changed the fluid, greased all the fittings, and even touched up the paint. It should serve me well for years. I don't plan on doing much more than my driveway and some family members.

There are only a few plows that fit the Frontier. The Snowdogg beats the competition. 
I searched them all. In my order of preference:

Snow Dogg MD has all the features and construction of a big plow, but is light weight enough to be installed on mid sized trucks. Well priced.

Snoway 22 has good features like down pressure and wireless controller, but the clear mold board seems less durable. Pricey.

Meyer Drive Pro is built like a big plow, but is slightly too narrow at 6'8". Great warranty, good price.

Curtis Home-Pro 3000 has all the features and looks well made. It's the most expensive.

Fisher Homesteader / Western Suburbanite is built like a toy. Priced high for what it is.


----------



## BD1

Looks good


----------



## Banksy

Dang, that does a nice job.


----------



## JCByrd24

What a little animal plow rig, 7.5' on a narrow truck. Looks like you're running dedicated snow tires (steel rims one pic vs alloys in the other), very smart. Looks like good choices and a good setup any way you slice it!


----------



## JSutter101

Yes, I got my snow tires mounted just in time for the real snow. I did plow some light powder with my MT's and while they did OK I knew real snow tires would be a good investment. 

Last night through this morning we got some very wet snow. I'm not certain on totals but I'd guess around 8". No problems pushing it.


----------



## wislxer

Wow, I really like how this truck looks! I am a big fan of how these new Frontiers look especially with a mild lift. Didn't care for the OBS Frontier at all unlike the OBS Taco, which I love, but Nissan hit it out of the park with these Frontiers. (Even if it has been around for what?....almost 10 years now) Great looking truck man. I have an 04 TRD Taco with a mild lift and I can say unequivocally that the new Frontiers are better looking than the new Tacos. Pretty equal tech between the two (IMO: available lockers, manual transmissions, ballsy V6s). When I go to replace this Taco I'm gonna take a serious look at a crew cab, 6 speed manual Frontier if I can find one.

I think overall the Frontier/Titan are about a million times better looking than the Tundra/Tacoma. Excited to see the new Titan with the Cummins too!

Looks great with that plow too! I'd love to see more shots of this thing in action! Is that a 2-3' lift? What brand?


----------



## JSutter101

Thanks. If you don't need/want a full size, you can't go wrong with either Fronty or Taco. I like them both and we've had many 05+ Tacos at work.

The lift is a combination of PRG and Rancho. Rancho quick lift struts with a PRG 1/2" lift spacer; about 2.5" total. The rear has PRG adjustable shackles set at 2". I also have the Nismo/Pro4x sized tire, 265/75r16, about an inch taller than stock SE size.


----------



## ZL155

JSutter101;1690686 said:


> After searching high and low for a plow, good ole Craigslist came through. A local guy just traded in his 2012 1500 GMC and didn't trade the plow. I picked it up for $1500 complete.
> 
> I just needed the truck mount and headlight adapter to fit my truck. I did the install myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We've gotten plenty of snow lately and it has worked well. My back is thanking me big time. I have 400 lbs of sand in the bed, the truck feels fine with all the added weight.


Hey nice job on the plow. I'm currently researching what plow to get for my 2013 Frontier crew cab and I'm more then likely going with the Snowdogg md68 like yours. 
Question for you, How do you like it thus far? Has it been a good plow?

Also I see you have had it for over a year now, if your ready to part , I'm ready to buy.


----------



## JSutter101

I cannot imagine not having a plow. We just got 6" of snow over the weekend. After doing my own driveway I had to do my parents. They also got rain/sleet on top making 1/2" of ice. Even where the city plow left the snowbanks around a family members car I cleared it no problem. 

The only issue is the deflector. I cracked it last year and pieces broke off. Over the summer I stitched it back together with zip ties. It's cracking again. Seems like a common problem.

The 6'8" will fit fine, but if you can go with the 7'6" you'll be better off.


----------



## JSutter101

Here's a few recent pics:





Looks just like the one from last year!



Had to remove the silly Dogg, sorry.... looks more betterer.


----------



## JSutter101

Quickfist clamps for jack



Homemade dolly



Cracked deflector


----------



## ggb6259

That's a good looking setup...

I have aMD75 and it has held up well. The stickers are gone after 4 years but very little rust. I did add a back drag blade and found with the Ram1500 600 lbs of ballast works wonders. 

Supposed to have up to foot of snow next three days! looking forward to some truck time.


----------



## JSutter101

Yes a back dragging attachment would do me wonders. Do you have a hinged or fixed drag blade?


----------



## ggb6259

Standard MD75 backdrag blade that Dogg sells. Adds about 35 lbs to the plow. Well worth it. 

Also my snow deflector has been fine. I think the early ones had the cracking issue.


----------



## JSutter101

Mines only from 2012, at least it came off a 2012 Sierra, dealer installed. It was deformed when I bought it used fall 2013 and cracked in that area that winter.


----------



## jstevens66

Great set up!!!!! You really lucked out finding that deal, truck looks GREAT!!!


----------



## JSutter101

Thanks guys!

I made a little video, nothing special but it's in action!


----------



## JSutter101

Got a new deflector from smoorman! This one will not crack since it is belted rubber.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=161809

It also gave me an excuse to take the moldboard off to sand and paint the frame.


----------



## JSutter101

I also replaced the SS allen head hardware with hex for the heck of it.


----------

